
Minecraft's worlds get a new look - xadxad
http://boingboing.net/2013/09/05/minecraft-gets-wild-new-terrai.html
======
tsumnia
Despite no longer playing, I love the continued updates for the game. Just
yesterday I suggested the game to my Basic PC Literacy class and a handful of
the students were nodding in agreement.

